# Low AMH and stuck on NHS wating list



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I had my first consultation the other day and found my AMH is 4.9.  I was quiet upset as everyone has been saying "your young you have plenty of time" and now it seems like this isn't really the case.

I'm on the waiting list for an op on my ovary to reduce the scaring from my opendanctomy.  The doctor said that they can do the dye test at the same time and that it would be a waste of time to do iui without knowing if my tube is scared too.  But the I wont get to the top of the waiting list untill at least Jan and thats five months after they said it would be.

So I'm feeling a bit fed up that things don't look as easy as I hoped and I may have more of a stuggle than I thought.  Any comments or thoguhts on low AMH would be appraicted.  I don't know just how panicked to be.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't despair, what is your FSH and LH like? ARGC has the highest success rate in the UK for IVF and they don't use AMH or do it, they are a private clinic and do plenty of other blood tests that are £800+ as standard so cost isn't their deciding factor. 
They won't cycle people without an fsh less than 10.  I had 8 cycles before I had an AMH done.

have you phoned the hospital and siad that you are able to take a cancellation,  5 months seems a long way can you ask your GP to champion your case as in the UK you should be seen and treated in less than 18 weeks on the NHS!! are you willing to travel to a different hospital etc

Good Luck- just seen your ticker and you have had a sad time


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Silver bird my amh was 5.0 something 18 months before my successful cycle. Plenty suceed with lower amh as JJ said FSH a better indicator of now.

I have no idea if as this has any basis behind it is just me thinking out loud but i wander if the scaring you have on ovary means your reading is lower as part of your ovary is not producing it.

I wouldnt panic but I think it would lead my descions about how long you do IUI for etc..  Maybe use the time waiting for op to get yourself ready for conception theres loads of good books- checking out your cycle with ovulatiion tests diarys etc... This is def a get on with it in next year of so not omg got to be this month.

Big hugs- these things are always a shock.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for your replys guys, I am honestly trying not to panic!  I'm pretty sure my low AMH is due to only having one ovary, I don't know if the scaring is an issue.

I haven't had my FSH or LH done.  I don't know why I just had the tests that IVF Wales recomended.

I am planning to try hassling the GP and hosptial but don't honselty have much hope.  The hospital was just quiet honset and said "we're not meeting the national assembly targets for this waiting list".

I'm planning on talking to the consultant on Mon but have been too busy with work this week.  I was thinking if it's not too expessive of paying for the dye test to see if my tube is open.  I'm assuming the postition of the ovary doesn't matter much if the tube is open for iui.  The I could start iui while I wait for the op and maybe see about IVF if I haven't been succesful by the op.  I'll need to check with the doctor if this is possible.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Silverbird I paid about £350 for HSG at local private hosp but I must say I had couple of IUIs before having it but I was having them abroad where it was nearly heaper than Scan ! I m not sure if the ovary issue makes it more likely to have tube issues.
Your gp should run day 3 fsh, lh and oestrodial and day 21 progesterone as standard bloods.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I think HSG is £200 at my clinic.  I'm going to try and see my GP about the tests on Mon.  The consultant wants day 17 progesternone but hasn't mentioned the others, I'll try and get them all done though!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

this website might help with blood tests http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

/links


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Silverbird - Hope you are feeling less stressed about your results after what the girls have said.  The good news is you're eggs are only 30 and you only need one.  I've just been in a very similar situation.  I'd go cry to your GP with this new info and maybe the consultants secretary.  Tell them how upset you are and see if you can get seen any faster.  Be a squeaky wheel        

Keep your chin up, things are moving forward


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Been to see my GP today who was really helpful about getting the blood tests done.  Don't think I'll have much luck getting the surgery faster but will give it another try.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say go private, with low amh there is no time to waste, good luck


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a quick update to say I've been given a surgery date 18/11/11 so am v relived!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Great news!  You must be so happy   I needed up going private for my surgery and it's put a huge strain on me.  Happy for you that you don't have to do that


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Silver Bird, 

My AMH is 1.9 - I had IVF recently and got 10 folicles, 5 eggs, 4 fert - 2 back inside. 

Ive had a lot of tx and have been totally perplex at how much stock is put in AMH level. 

I was also told at my age getting pregnant 'wouldnt be a problem' and 'that I had loads of time' - in 2007 I was prepaired to believe those statements as well. 

My new mantra is:

It only takes one egg.

Im aware Im moon lighting a bit here as I was on my way to another chat link I was advised to go to on the singles board .... I just wanted to add my AMH's 2p worth  

Also in the same area as you (S.Wales) 

Bridge x

I hope your plans have benn going well. xx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks deisy and Overdabridge!

I know it only takes one egg but you know the more the better eh?  Her's to hoping my tube is open!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Go tube!  Go tube!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Silverbird, that's excellent news!!!  Hope it goes really well.     


Diesy, you make me smile - thank you.   


A-Mx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey silver bird, 

True it only takes one egg but more gives you more choice. 

Though I aways find it really hard to say which ones I want: I want them all!

Fingers crossed for u  

Dlesy - I'm with u there babe 'Go tube, go tube, go tube...' 

Bridge x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll tell my tube your routing for it!


----------



## Marra (Nov 30, 2010)

hi silverbird - great news you've got your surgery date and that it's quite soon! Rooting for the tube too!

Marra
x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Marra,

good luck for the 12th!

Silverbird


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got my day 17 progesterone and it's 29.9 nmol/l which my gp says means I'm not ovulating   Will life ever stop kicking me?


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi silver bird
Really sorry to hear about your progesterone level but I am pretty sure something can be done to help with ovulation. I am sure someone who knows more will post soon.  You can have extra progesterone during cycles when TTC so all is not lost, although I suspect at the moment it doesn't feel that way.
I can see from your signature that you have had a tough time, so sending some virtual hugs your way.

I am sure with the right consultant and treatment there will be a way forward.

Xxxx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Silver bird, 

Just read your message and I dont have any answers my slef but wanted to give u a hug - 

  

Im really sorry u got that news, will the Dr have a follow up to let you know what can be done? 

Bridge x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Silver bird- how long are your cycles normally? 

I have had progesterone battles from the beggining-my understanding was that it should be above 30 but over 20 is indiciative of ovulation (i am assuming we are talking about the same unit of measurments ill have to look at my notes) I got a low reading with mine (28 i think) and then retested on slightly different day and got reading over 30. It was indicative that I had had some progesterone issues but they are solvable.

I wouldnt like to disagree with a medical proffesional but your reading doesnt seem far off to me. Have you ever used ovulation tests to map your cycle? Dont panic yet !

In my case i ovulated fairly small follicles fairly early in the cycle which meant that the corpus luteum cyst that is left after ovulation was small and didnt produce much progesterone- when i had IVF they gave me drugs to prevent ovulation and allow follicles to continue to be stimmed later. Difficult to tell if it was this that prevented me getting pregnant with IUI as i also had loads of immune/clotting issues that werent treated when i had iui.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

extra thought- one cycles results would not be indicative with you as body often ovulates from diff ovary each month and not nec every other so you need to check what your other ovary is doing in your case I would of thought.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Silverbird, there are lots of ladies that don't ovulate who post on the FF boards - I've just done a very quick search to confirm my hunch on this and also seen that a number now have children.    I imagine that on top of everything else it probably feels like the final straw, but don't despair just yet honey.      You are by no means out of resources just yet and hopefully your consultant can outline what your options are, particularly post op.  Sending lots of hugs your way. 


A-Mx


PS Just seen that Morrigan has posted - hope that her story will provide some hope to you.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone I know there I still treatment options but I felt like the only upside of not using my dh's sperm was I migh avoid IVF.  I know you can take ovualtion stiumlating drugs with iui but I feel that if I'm going to take the drugs with their side effects I might as well have the better success rate and then I can use SET to lower my twin risk.

I think my GP said that something like 5-28 mol/l was ovulation and so I wasn't ovulating which did seem a little werid to me like shouldn't it just be above a certain number not above or bellow a certain number.

I haven't used ovulation predicto kits.  I have measured my BBT and cervical mucus for nearly five years and had a temprature shift in line with eggwhite mucus every time except the month they diagnosed my dh with a tumor.  Unfortunaly I didn't temp very well this month and missed several key days but the days I charted looked like normal and feritlity friend reconded I ovulated even if they couldn't pinpoint the day.

I have very short cycles of about 23-25 days and have a temp shift day's 10-12 (indi you made me smile in a text when you said they start monitoring from day 11, I though they'd have missed me!).  The progesrone was taken on day 17.

I only have one ovary so some people have suggested I may only ovulate every other month but as my surgen said the remaining ovary would take over and I have a temp shift every month I assumed I was ovulating each month.

The GP wrote me up for new blood work day 21 next month but next month I'm due to ovualte days after surgery on my ovary so seems like a very bad month to see what's happening.  And expect xmas would get in the way of a blood text next month after that not to metion I just want to get on with it!

I'm awaiting my consultant to call me back.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Silverbird,      I remember thinking when I started TTC that I wouldn't get as far as IVF and all those drugs as it sounded rather extreme.....then IVF looked to be the only route so I took it, but I definitely ruled out DE tx (for crazy desperate people as I thought at the time)....and all I can say is I am certainly now a paid up member in the crazy desperate camp, but I do now have a couple of amazing kids and one on the way.    Only you can know what "extremes" you would go to in order to have a family - and I hope hope hope that your consultant is able to come up with a plan with which you feel comfortable.   


By the way, if I said day 11, I got it wrong - usually scanning starts from day 9 on a medicated cycle of IUI.  Glad I made you smile though.    In any case, since you've been closely monitoring your cycle for years, you've got some excellent data to provide your consultant so that they can tailor a protocol around your particular situation, whether you choose to go for IUI or IVF.  


Wishing you so much luck with the op, and that you can finally get to the starting blocks in early 2012.     


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Silver bird you need to time your blood test 7 days before the af is due hence day 21 based on 28 day cycle-so I would say around day 15 ish this could well bring your result but yeah with surgery may not be a plan. 

Forgive me for not understanding your GP but if he said 5-28 29.9 would suggest you ovulated to me. What I did is ordered cheapy ovulation tests (the sort that come in packs of 50 from eg ebay) and test urine every day of cycle from bout day 5- You may have a very short LH surge so use 3 spaced out over the day when you get near to the days. This may reassure you.


do get the surgoeon to check out what your other ovarys doing while hes in there wont you !

and IVF is not that bad !


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks indie and Morrigan,

Indie I think you did say day nine but seriously sometimes I can have my temp rise by had 10 so thoguht I was ovulating on day 9 so I was smiling thinking they might miss me if they started then.

I honselty think, (not having tried it) I'd be OK with IVF or donor eggs.  And Inie your kids our lovley (I'll take one if you find you have too many 
But I really don't want to spend years and years on treatment.  Like if you told me you will get a BPF  but in seven years I'd rather go down the adoption route (though that takes years too).

All I can say is the gp's screen said 5 (i think) - 28 means ovualtion so she turned to me and said that ment I wasn't ovulating with a reading of 29.9.  I'm going to ask my consult tommrow hopefully as it doesn't amke any sence to me.

I think I will get some OKP's and defintily if I'm not getting anytreamt over xmas (I was hoping to be on tww by then   ).  I just don't know what any test in Nov would show when my poor ovary will be recoving from surgery.

I doubt my other ovary is doing anything, my first surgen sent if off to a lab to help with cancer research two years ago! (So maybe it's doing loads, maybe it's finding a cure for cancer, whcih means it's doing better than me, which means I'm being upstaged by my own body part!)


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh I see !! I thought you were having surgery on that ovary - fair play to your ovary for advancing medical science!


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Morrigan I was getting a bit silly.  Think I'll make the papers if my ovary cures cancer? Shame it's too late for dh.

Doctor google is only giving me info that above 5-15 indicates ovulation, not one article has indicated that too high means no ovulation (though some have said that high progesterone may indicate menopause).  I’m wondering if my GP is misinterpreting the figures.  Sorry for the panic everyone and hope to find out more from my consultant tomorrow.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes I think you GP is misinterpretating high is good   to him for stressing you out- i think the only time you would worry about high prog is at the beggining of the cycle.

Any contribution your ovary can make is worth getting the flags out in my opinion.

Good luck for your consultant tommorrow!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Silverbird, sorry to see that you have been stressed out by your GPs interpretation of your progesterone results   . I hope that you get some clearer answers from the consultant today   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

So doc from clinic thinks I prob did ovulate but maybe tested on wrong day even though I tested on day 17 as they suggested.  Tis all so confusing!


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Silverbird   
I'm queen of the confusing blood test results   .  There is not a confusing result that I haven't had   Just wanted to add that I didn't ovulate for years but with the help of 3 teeny clomid pills (no side effects that I noticed) I ovulated when it mattered   .
I was considered a bit of a hopeless case but as you can see I wasn't.
Lots of      the memories of those tests and doom laden predictions will stay with me for a long time.
Upsyxxx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Upsy, good to hear you had no side effects from clomid.  I've got my period today so I think the test was timed perfectly (7 days before my period).  We shall see.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Gosh, Silverbird, I hate it when a medical professional drops what could appear to be a bombshell and then leaves you trying to put out the fuse.  Good for you for keeping the heed   You're having quite a series of whammies, that is not supposed to sound in any way flippant.  I've had a couple of those myself and it's amazing what you can achieve in these conditions.  But just in case, I'm sending some extra special ones of these        Keep going honey, you'll get there.  I'm not spiritual but it doesn't stop me thinking - Hey, look at who's routing for me from heaven.  Although on a bad day it's more like - Oi, you, come 'ere    

Hope the next results are more informative and very glad the girls sorted your dates out for you   Diesy xx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Diesy,

Life does seem hard work sometimes doesn't it? Well we'll see what the future hold.  I hope you get some easier breaks soon!

Silverbird


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Silverbird - Was going to PM you and then time...  Thanks     I used to think I deserve some good after all that bad, but now I think, oh well and go walk the dog or eat choc.  Just so happy for you that you are doing this now as opposed to leaving it.  My solution 15 years ago was to have a plan, a focus which, looking back, must have helped me get through.  Although mine wasn't the best plan, much prefer yours - more fulfilling          Wishing YOU mega luck and big   s for the off days.  

Diesy xxx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Deisy, your reply cheered me up.

Unfortuanly my luck is still out.  My tube is completely blocked so IVF my only hope.

I've got to say I'm feeling pretty low right now.  I thought the only good thing to come out of all this mess might be avoiding IVF now it turns out I need it for myself.

What was your plan Deisy if you don't mid saying? Did it work?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Silverbird  

Sorry I missed your message, head in the sand this week  

It's a rotten blow, I hope you're on the upturn from that now    But you know, I think ivf is a good choice for you   Maybe it's Mother Nature trying to give you a push in that direction.  She's saying, "Silverbird, you've been through enough this year, lets get you on the fast track with some tx which has a higher success rate.  I don't want you stressed out on lower chance iui.  You and me babes, lets get the big guns out!"  Me and Mother Nature, we're like that *crosses fingers*  

Eeek!  My plan was, and no it didn't work, although I'm still here, fairly upbeat and sorta going for it...so yeah, it did work in a way    I moved house a lot and chucked myself into work.  Could be about to chuck everything in the air again for another complete change.  

So, here's hoping Mother Nature has come along and cheered you up, if not shopping always brought a wee bit of happiness into my world.      

Diesy xx
(who done an edit later, it was a bit yawn)


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Diesy, and don't worry about replying people r alloud to have life IRL, I'm just here loads while on sick leave.

Yes I have thought at least I can go straight to the high sucess rates.  I just wanted a chance at avoiding the hormones and invasive treatments, even if it was only a small one.  And I wanted to get strted right away.  Also I had always assumed that if one day I were to remarry I could have free babies but now that's not so.

Hope your career change works out.  How exciting!

Good luck with everything

Silverbird


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw, I know, it must be disappointing for the future.  Why isn't stuff straightforward!  Just don't work on my plan, don't do as I do    I wish I knew what I knew now then!  It's all an adjustment, this life business.  

Do you have to wait a bit longer to go for IVF?  Diesy


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

It think I have to wait a bit but I'm not sure is it'll be weeks or months.  I think I'll need some time to recover from my op and I'm working on which clinic and then what their waiting list is.  Don't worrry I'm my own girl and will work my own plan  althoguh so far my plan of being a wife and mother isn't working too well.


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Marra (Nov 30, 2010)

dear sliverbird

Just catching up on your news here, and realise that you've had your op, with not great news, now you're on the IVF thread etc etc.  I'm really sorry that it's not been the result you want - you could really have done with some good news and a few breaks. I hope you are giving yourself some nice treats while you are off on sick leave. 

After a bit of time has passed then maybe the IVF idea will seem a little easier. 

Thinking of you

love
Marra
x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks marra,

Lots of my friends r dropping into to entertain me so I'm enjoying that.

I'm getting used to the idea of IVF again.  This surgery has been a lot more rough than I expected so I guess I'm worried IVF will be.

I'm very excited about your news although I understand if its more nerve racking for you.  Would be good to meet up and nother meet some time.

Silverbird


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Silverbird, sorry I have only just seen that you have had your op   . Glad that your friends are popping round to look after you. Wishing you a speedy recovery   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Lou-Ann,  good luck with your BFP! Hoping it's a sicky bean.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Silver - I hope you are resting up nicely after your op.  Look after yourself


----------



## Marra (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Silverbird - yes that'd be lovely to see you at another meet. Glad you have friends coming round to entertain you - sounds like a good way to pass the time!

Mx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Marra and Sima.  I think you've had some surgery yourself recently Sima? Hope your feeling better and not watching as much bad TV as me!


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Sadly it's all bad tv for me and all very addictive.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup I'm totally addicted to CSI!


----------

